# 대견하다/자랑스럽다



## Ladymeri

Hello everyone 
I wanted to know that what is the difference between 대견하다 and 자랑스럽다.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Minju

basically the meanings are the same


----------



## Rance

Meanings are practically the same, but 대견하다 is generally used by older people when they are satisfied by the performance of younger people.
You shouldn't use the other way around.
아들은 아버지가 대견스러웠다.  (X)
아들은 아버지가 자랑스러웠다.  (O).
아버지는 아들이 자랑스러웠다. (O)
아버지는 아들이 대견스러웠다. (O)


----------



## MunWha-Ingan

Beacause of Confusicim, Korean langauage has hierarchy.

Dad(the older) >>>>>> son(the younger)    대견하다(ㅇ), 자랑스럽다(ㅇ)

dad(ther older)<<<<<<<son (the younger)  대견하다(X), 자랑스럽다(ㅇ)

If you use 대견하다 to the older than you, he may think you are rude and looks down on him


----------



## Rance

MunWha-Ingan said:


> Beacause of Confusicim, Korean langauage has hierarchy.



You probably meant neo-confucianism(성리학 aka 주자학).


----------

